# lanzar optidrive plus 500 watt amp?



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

I got this old lanzar optidrive amp recently its similar to this one but 500 watts

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Lanzar_OPTI_50/outside1.jpg

is this amp any good? is their anyone that repairs them?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

OS Opti FTW. Yes they are very good amps.IMO Someone please correct me if I am wrong about the one he has. The one in the pic is the O/S opti I know.


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

shallowfu, repairs amps, not just lanzar, pretty much any amp. 

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/member.php?u=28828


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

i opened it up and everything looks clean i havent tried to turn it on but will soon enough, is there anymore information you guys can lend me about this amp? ill try and get pics up soon enough.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

that amp reminds me of an old soundstream d series I had


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

man i google it and cant find anything!


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

here are some pics of it.


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

very good old school underrated amp.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

those amps are super bad ass, very underrated and sound awesome, be ready to draw some serious amperage though!


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

250X2W RMS @ 4 OHMS
500X2W RMS @ 2 OHMS 

Retailed for $1100


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks exactly like a 2500


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

it looks almost identical to this one internally

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Lanzar_OptiDrive_2500/


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

rimshot said:


> those amps are super bad ass, very underrated and sound awesome, be ready to draw some serious amperage though!


Exactly, rimshot. Great amp but will draw some serious current when bridged/pushed. Built by Steve Mantz. He can fix any problem with it, if needed.


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

my girls uncle gave it to me he said he couldnt get it to cut on, now i think im gonna have to send it to db-r electronics. nothing inside looks smokey or burned.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

ws6 beat said:


> my girls uncle gave it to me he said he couldnt get it to cut on, now i think im gonna have to send it to db-r electronics. nothing inside looks smokey or burned.


I don't have any experience with db-r electronics but I would send it to the man himself. Steven Mantz is honest and designed the old OptiDrive Plus 500. His repair prices are very reasonable, too. I've definitely got a place in my heart for the some of the 12V audio masters like Steven Mantz.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The Opti500 and the 2500 are the same amps. Different paint and modle number is it. I believe it changed from 95 (last year for the 500) to 96 (first year of the 2500 and diff. paint). I just got a Opti 150 for $30.00, couldn't pass it up. Those where the amps that got me into car audio. My roots stem form them there Optis of yesteryear. I have the brocure on them, but my wife is in bed asleep (1:00am my time) so I'll take a scan tomorrow and post it.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

heard good things about the OPTIs .. insides look good. how do they compare to say, soundstream or PG of the same era ?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SteveLPfreak said:


> I don't have any experience with db-r electronics but I would send it to the man himself. Steven Mantz is honest and designed the old OptiDrive Plus 500. His repair prices are very reasonable, too. I've definitely got a place in my heart for the some of the 12V audio masters like Steven Mantz.


X1000. Stephen has been a good friend..he fixes anything I sent him for such a reasonable price.
I'd send it to him since he's the one made it..


----------



## AwaySooner (May 30, 2007)

I had 2 Opti2100 for 6 years, the amps are still working for the new owner. They are bullet proof, but Steve didn't build those. He built the older version like 100.4, 500.2 silver heatsink. I asked him when I bought the Gladius from him.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Add another vote for sending that amp to Steven Mantz. If you don't know his contact info it's www.zedaudio.com You'll be VERY pleased with that amp after you get it up and running!!


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

cool i don't think its gonna be a big problem getting this thing up and going so i'm happy as i got the amp for free. it will be pairing up with my memphis mca3004 to run my system. it will be pushing 2 assassins @ 2 ohm. in my ws6 thats gonna pound, it pounded with a rf power 450s i know this amp is better. good thing the 1997ws6 has a 140 amp alt stock. i'll call steve on monday thanks.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You are talking about running that amp 2 channel @ 2ohms and not 2 ohm mono right?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

mk1982 said:


> heard good things about the OPTIs .. insides look good. how do they compare to say, soundstream or PG of the same era ?


Take this how you wish, but 1st. Like I said, the Opti series amps of the mid 90s is where it started for me. Now, I'm very biased to PG, as that's what I run currently.

I'd still have to give a SLIGHT, like 1 thousandth of an edge, to PG. Don't get me wrong, those Optis are bullet proof and built like tanks, but just as well so are PGs of the same time era. 

Even though PG isn't what they once were, they're still top grade amps despite what others might say. At a comp back in 94, the store that hosted and sold LANZAR was using an Opti 50c to arc weld on coke cans to show off it's instructability. The PG MPS amps of then could do that same thing set the same way.

I currently run a PG ZPA0.3 to my PG Elite mids and a PG ZPA0.5 to my TREO SSi12 sub.


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

this amp isnt 2 ohm stable mono? ah well i guess 250 for each assassin will have to do


----------



## klutchmaster427 (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to resurrect a dead post!! BUT
I have one of these Lanzar amps, but there's 5 resistors that need replaced.
The person I bought it from apparently got it pretty hot!
The 5 burnt resistors are so charred that I cant see the color rings, so I don't know what to replace them with!
If you still have this amp, or if anyone else reading this does, I would be eternally grateful if you could look at yours and tell me what the color bands are, or even better, upload good pictures of the resistors!!
The resistors I need are the 5 big ones toward the side where the boost and gain knobs are. They are labeled R127, R102, R69, R29, and R33.
Thanks!!!!
Ryan 406-690-9281


----------

